# rimfire shooters



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Just curious if any of you are intrested in rimfire shooting (.22) do you benchrest shoot or just a weekend warrior?
What flavor are you shooting? And let's see some pics lol.
My lap top is down at the moment so the droid is providing my PT habits at the moment. So maybe pics of mine later
I have been shooting a 541-T for the past 8 or 10 years? And of course the popular 10/22.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Have 2 Ruger 10/22's now. Bought them as business tools. I am more impressed with Ebbs' .17 HMR, but can't spend that kind of money on thousands of praire dogs and ground squirrels.

Pics will follow. Just put a new stock on one of them. I can't leave anything alone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 10/22 also, along with a Marlin model 60, and a Ruger MKII 22/45. Just plinking mostly, some squirrels, and the occasional sage rat.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

10/22, a 10/17, a Savage MK2 22LR in green benchrest stock, and a new in box Savage MK2 .17hm2 waiting to be relocated to a free for shipping BV stock. The MK2 in benchrest may go up for sale though, as I am trying to decide on a TRSR and a suppressor or a PCP airgun


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 3 Savage rimfires. 9317FV HMR Bull barrel, Model 64 22 lr, and a 93FVSS fluted in 22WMR. Two are waiting for me to finsh the Ross thumbhole stocks I've bought. Every one is a tack driver and money well spent.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

2 Walther P22's, Heritage Rough Rider 22/22WMR, my dad'd old Stevens pump 22 short, long and long rifle and Savage bull barrel 17 HMR. I used to have a Smith & Wesson M&P 15-22 with Red Dot sight until I made the mistake of letting my wife shoot it. Apparently, it is her's now.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just a crapola remington "plastic".22 cant even remember the model(no not the apache or mohawk nylon 66). It was a gift from the wife ....well I couldnt tell her what a piece of junk it really was. And its the only rimfire, however I'm going to rectify the problem with none other than a Ruger 10/22. I would like the Browning because of the light weight, but barrel has a tendency to loosen after continuous handling as the ring that tightens the barrel to the receiver backs off ever so slow. And magazines preloaded are a plus as the ruger has, vs a hole in the stock to load.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> 2 Walther P22's, Heritage Rough Rider 22/22WMR, my dad'd old Stevens pump 22 short, long and long rifle and Savage bull barrel 17 HMR. I used to have a Smith & Wesson M&P 15-22 with Red Dot sight until I made the mistake of letting my wife shoot it. Apparently, it is her's now.


Thanks for that Danny, I'll have to add a rule to my list. Never ever let the wife, girl friend, live in, friend with benefits, main squeeze, significant other, shoot a gun you really like. Should you make this mistake, you MUST lock the gun in the safe for a minimum of six (6) months and on at least three occasions mumble in front of said wife, GF,live in,friend w/ benefits, main squeeze, significant other...GEEZ I wish I wouldn't have sold that (insert name of gun here, a pet name adds more creedance to the story) gun for so little, but it had a dangerous defect(or anything to that effect that may have caused her harm while shooting). Upon reemergence from the safe you must *never* for an additional six months, eight if she is not blond, take this gun out of a case in front of her.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Amen brother.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Good stuff guys im eatin it up!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My 22 rimfires-------*
*ruger10-22 convert to 17 mach 2*
*ruger slab side mark III target ss*
*Savage 101--single shot 22 pistol*
*Rem viper 22*
*Mossberg model 340 k shoots s-l-lr--and very accurate--------sb*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Rimfires are some of my favorite shooters. Cheap, accurate, fast and relaxing.

Savage 93r17v Heavy Barrel (With Chris right now







)
Crickett 22 S/L/LR
Ruger Mark III 22/45

Sold my 10/22s when I was out of work and still hate it. Dad's got a Remington bolt 22 LR he inherited from his grandfather I hope to have someday. Thing STILL smokes quarter sized rocks at 50+ yards with open sights all day. Would like a Marlin 60 I could tinker with, another Ruger 10/22 all modded out and a Henry in 22 Mag.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

My main 22LR is just an Old Marlin Bolt with a tupe mag. I was passed down to me from my Grandpa and that gun has shot thousands upon thousands of gophers and its still a tack driver. If I had to pick one of my all time fav 22Lr rifles though it would have to be one of the old single shot coyes (Sorry I can't spell). It is rare that you seem to find one of these rifles that is not a shooter and I think almost everyone has fond memories of plinking cans or small game with these great little rifles. Someday I may break down and buy a new rimfire but I well be sad when I decide to replace the old Marlin.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Forgot to add I have an old Marlin Papoose I bought back in the 80's. Fun little gun.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

This is my savage 101 22 trapline gun,,,My Dad Bought for me in 1961--its a single shot--twist the barrel to open chamber,, its shot many fox ,coyote raccoon and small game along the trap line__SB
View attachment 2836
View attachment 2835


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE gun Skip ! I have heard of them but never seen one before. The fact that you have a personal story to go with it is even better.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

only 22 i have now is a single six single action, it is my favorite gun of all. i have more fun with this gun than all others.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

here is my remington 541-T
I can forget about my 10/22, marlin 22 mag, the model 70 J Stevens. Ill try to upload a pic of it soon. Pretty neat little gun.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## SKYKOWBOY (May 13, 2011)

Nice gun PF . Will trade you a Sav. Mark II for it


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Um....... no thanks! I like the way my remy looks over the mkII. Bluing is way better, plus overall quality.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

i shoot a 10/22 that i got this christmas and am curently restoring a remington TargetMaster single shot bolt action for the old man. It'll be his first gun actualy for him and i plan to give it to him for fathers day. already stripped and tung oiled the stock. just finished polishing the barreled action today. plan on cold bluing tomorow. got a new fiber optic front sight and new bullseye rear sight to aid him with his lack of quality vision(he's to stuborn to wear glasses) the trigger on that thing is suprissingly nice.


----------



## SKYKOWBOY (May 13, 2011)

That is a good fathers day present 2tay. He will appreciate your time spent on it. Just got to love them old Remmys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site skykowboy


----------



## SKYKOWBOY (May 13, 2011)

thanks I'm havin a blast


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

here is a 5 shot group @ 50 yards with my rem 541-t .22 i shot a few days ago.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty nice group SMY, You got a scope on that?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Pretty nice group SMY, You got a scope on that?


Don, oh yes! I highly doubt I could pull a group like that without one! I know there are some open sight peep guys that could but not this ole boy! Thank you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Whatcha got on it SMY ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh most people would laugh. I have a cheap ole center point with target knobs that i didnt even buy at wal mart. i was needing an extra scope and picked it up for 20 bucks. Not even sure what size it is i believe its a 4-18x40 or something, but it is pretty decent at 50 yards and below. Shooting @100 not so good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't tell anyone but I have an old Tasco on my model 60 and it does great for the intended purpose.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

There is differance in brand of shell. So what kind are you shooting ?

Some of those hyper shells do not shoot so well in some of my .22's


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just shoot the federal bulk packs, I still have a few 550 count boxes left from before everything went through the roof. I have shot some CCI's in the past and on paper they are a bit more accurate but hardly worth the increase in price for tin cans.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> There is differance in brand of shell. So what kind are you shooting ?
> 
> Some of those hyper shells do not shoot so well in some of my .22's


Mostly Winchester, Remington and CCI Stinger all in bulk packs. Since I got my, I mean my wife's, AR 15-22 back from the factory, I have had no feed or eject issues with any of them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah you better get it right, or she'll give you another lump.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

This group was shot with wolf match extra target rounds! It almost impossible to shoot a. 156 group with bulk ammo!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, I just plink with my 22's except for the 22/45 which I carry as a "put them out of their misery" gun. But that's a darn fine group you have there SMY.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

TY Don!............


----------

